# Long Island 2010 Competitors PLEASE READ



## rowehessler (Jun 16, 2010)

Most you have been good about the the whole paypal registration thing, but there are a few stragglers who have been ignoring my emails.

Jon Rothman
Keith Topper

I hope youre on this forum, because apparently you never use your emails. Why do you think I asked for your email in the preregistration? You both owe me a $20 registration each, so please send it to my paypal at [email protected] immediately, Registration is filling up, and I'll have to delete your registration so others can enter. Thank you..
-Rowe Hessler


----------



## Tyson (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha, Rowe's learning the joys of being an organizer.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 17, 2010)

I am assuming it's not pay at the door?


----------



## Bob (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Haha, Rowe's learning the joys of being an organizer.


----------

